
Gitpod – Online IDE for GitHub - tekacs
https://medium.com/gitpod/gitpod-gitpod-online-ide-for-github-6296b907a886
======
meysholdt
hi, I'm working on Gitpod and it's great to see the blog post got picked up by
HN. I'll stick around, in case questions come up.

